# Irregularidades vocálicas



## attitude

Hola!

¿Alguien me podría explicar cómo funcionan con sus propias palabras y darme unos ejemplos?

Gracias!


----------



## xOoeL

http://www.elcastellano.org/verbivoc.html


----------



## attitude

Lo leí pero no lo pude entender :S

Me lo explicas, por favor?


----------



## xOoeL

Pues lo que dice es que hay verbos que cambian algunos grupos vocálicos cuando se conjugan con ciertas personas o tiempos verbales.  Según cómo sea el cambio, estos verbos se pueden clasificar en grupos.


----------



## attitude

¿Cómo sé si un verbo es irregular? ¿Lo tengo que conjugar a los presentes del indicativo y subjuntivo no?


----------



## xOoeL

Los verbos irregulares son los que no siguen el modelo estándar.  
En la página esa hay una lista de verbos que tienen irregularidades vocálicas, pero siendo hispanohablante no tendrás problemas en identificarlos a poco que intentes conjugarlos (creo que en el presente de indicativo ya todos muestran su irregularidad, pero está todo en esa página).
Un saludo.


----------



## attitude

Gracias!!!!


----------



## attitude

Lo que yo necesito es que alguien me explique el tema de las irregularidades vocálicas, nada más (no las consonanticas), de una forma no tan compleja como esta en las páginas :S


Gracias!


----------



## lazarus1907

Irregularidades en la raíz:

Alguna vocal de la raíz cambia. Por ejemplo, la raíz de *servir* es *serv-*, y en presente la *e* se cambia por una *i*: *sirv-* (*sirva*).

Cierre vocálico:

La *e* se cambia por *i*: ped-ir -> pid-a (no ped-a); dec-ir, dig-a (no dec-a). Hay unas 58 palabras con esta irregularidad.
La *o* se cambia por *u*: pod-er -> pud-o (no podo); dorm-ir -> durm-ió (no dormió). Hay unas 31 con esta irregularidad.
Diptongación de la vocal radical:

La *e* se cambia por *ie*: quer-er -> quier-o (no quero); entend-er -> entiend-do (no entendo). Hay más de 2000 palabras con esta irregularidad.
La *o* se cambia por *ue*: colg-ar -> cuelg-o (no colg-o); dol-er -> duel-e (no dol-e). Hay unas 1100 palabras con esta irregularidad.
La *i* se cambia por *ie*: adquir-ir -> adquier-o (no adquer-o). Inquirir y perquirir. Solo estas tres palabras siguen esta irregularidad.


----------



## attitude

lazarus1907 said:


> Irregularidades en la raíz:
> 
> Alguna vocal de la raíz cambia. Por ejemplo, la raíz de *servir* es *serv-*, y en presente la *e* se cambia por una *i*: *sirv-* (*sirva*).
> 
> Cierre vocálico:
> La *e* se cambia por *i*: ped-ir -> pid-a (no ped-a); dec-ir, dig-a (no dec-a). Hay unas 58 palabras con esta irregularidad.
> La *o* se cambia por *u*: pod-er -> pud-o (no podo); dorm-ir -> durm-ió (no dormió). Hay unas 31 con esta irregularidad.
> Diptongación de la vocal radical:
> La *e* se cambia por *ie*: quer-er -> quier-o (no quero); entend-er -> entiend-do (no entendo). Hay más de 2000 palabras con esta irregularidad.
> La *o* se cambia por *ue*: colg-ar -> cuelg-o (no colg-o); dol-er -> duel-e (no dol-e). Hay unas 1100 palabras con esta irregularidad.
> La *i* se cambia por *ie*: adquir-ir -> adquier-o (no adquer-o). Inquirir y perquirir. Solo estas tres palabras siguen esta irregularidad.



Gracias


----------



## attitude

xOoeL said:


> Los verbos irregulares son los que no siguen el modelo estándar.
> En la página esa hay una lista de verbos que tienen irregularidades vocálicas, pero siendo hispanohablante no tendrás problemas en identificarlos a poco que intentes conjugarlos (c*reo que en el presente de indicativo ya todos muestran su irregularidad, pero está todo en esa página*).
> Un saludo.




Perdóname, te refieres a que cualquier verbo irregular sí o sí muestra su irregularidad en el presente del indicativo?

Yo leí por ahí que para ver si es irregular hay que conjugarlo en todas las personas del presente, futuro imperfecto y pasado perfecto simple (todos del indicativo) para ver si es irregular


----------



## xOoeL

Lo que he dicho es lo que pone ahí :
Que *creo *que no hay un verbo que "haga cosas raras con las vocales" que en presente de indicativo sea "regular".
Si miras la ya famosa página, verás que en todos los grupos de cambios vocálicos, los cambios aparecen al menos el presente de indicativo y subjuntivo y el imperativo.
Es más.  Me atrevo a decir que no hay un verbo que haga cambios vocálicos, pero cuya primera persona del presente del indicativo sea "regular" (eso no quiere decir que esos verbos sólo sufran el tipo de cambio producido en la primera persona.  Véase por ejemplo "d*ue*rmo" y "d*u*rmamos").


----------



## attitude

Entendí 

Gracias!!!!!!!!


----------



## attitude

Perdón, otra vez yo

Ya que estoy, pregunto: ¿Cuáles son los verbos raros? O sea, que no se identifican con casi ninguna de estas reglas vocálicas. ¿El verbo ser? ¿El verbo estar? ¿El verbo haber? Cuáles?

Gracias!

PD:Entiendan que estoy estudiando


----------



## xOoeL

Pues "andar", por ejemplo ("yo anduve").

Luego están los que hacen lo que le da la gana, como "ir".

Acabo de encontrar esta página, que es la que debí darte desde el principio.  Espero que te quede todo claro con eso.


----------



## attitude

Yo me referí a eso en mi último post, Cuáles son los verbos que hacen lo que se le dan la gana, además de ir?


----------



## felpa

Creo que están hablando de verbos irregulares. Son los verbos que cambian de raíz cuando conjugan:

Yo voy - yo fui

Esos verbos son irregulares, digamos, porque sí. Para aprenderlos, la única solución es la memoria. 
Desafortunadamente son verbos que arrastran las irregularidades desde el latín (_sum, eo, possum_). 
Los otros verbos, de variación vocálica, al menos siguen reglas fonéticas en su variación, como antes lo mostraron.


----------



## attitude

Eso felpa!

¿Cuáles son los verbos que se regulan por qué sí?


----------



## belemin

lazarus1907 said:


> Irregularidades en la raíz:
> (...)
> Diptongación de la vocal radical:
> La *e* se cambia por *ie*: quer-er -> quier-o (no quero); entend-er -> entiend-do (no entendo). Hay más de 2000 palabras con esta irregularidad.
> La *o* se cambia por *ue*: colg-ar -> cuelg-o (no colg-o); dol-er -> duel-e (no dol-e). Hay unas 1100 palabras con esta irregularidad.
> La *i* se cambia por *ie*: adquir-ir -> adquier-o (no adquer-o). Inquirir y perquirir. Solo estas tres palabras siguen esta irregularidad.



A lo que tan bien ha explicado lazarus quisiera añadir, como ayuda práctica, que para los dos primeros grupos de estos verbos de diptongación en la vocal hay un buen "truco" para saber cuándo aparece: existe el diptongo_ ie, ue_ cuando la sílaba en que estos aparecen es la sílaba tónica (acentuada), mientras que, si esa misma sílaba no es acentuada, aparecen las vocales  _e, o:

Yo p*ie*n-so/  nosotros p*e*n- sa- mos / él p*e*n- sa- ba._ (Subrayado: sílaba tónica).

_Yo p*ue*-do/  nosotros p*o*- de- mos / él p*o*- dí- a._ (Subrayado: sílaba tónica).

Los tres verbos últimos de la lista de lazarus no tienen motivo para seguir esta norma de la diptongación, pero la siguen por imitación de los del grupo de _pienso, quiero_, etc. Esta_ imitación_, que ocurre muy a menudo en la historia de todas las lenguas, se llama _analogía_.

La diptongación no sólo se produce en verbos, sino que se da también en otras palabras del vocabulario del español, con las mismas reglas: diptongo en la sílaba tónica/ vocal simple en la sílaba sin acentuar: _b*ue*- no_ / _b*o*- na- chón ; t*ie*r- no / t*e*r- nu- ra _(sílaba tónica subrayada).


----------



## felpa

Los verbos que se "regulan porque sí" serán los regulares.
En español son muy simples porque hay muy pocas conjugaciones, y, aparte de los problemas de variación vocálica que se están tratando, son bastante regulares.
Las conjugaciones son: 
                                 - primera: -ar (am*ar*)
                                 - segunda: -er (tem*er*)
                                 - tercera: -ir (part*ir*)


----------



## attitude

belemin said:


> A lo que tan bien ha explicado lazarus quisiera añadir, como ayuda práctica, que para los dos primeros grupos de estos verbos de diptongación en la vocal hay un buen "truco" para saber cuándo aparece: existe el diptongo_ ie, ue_ cuando la sílaba en que estos aparecen es la sílaba tónica (acentuada), mientras que, si esa misma sílaba no es acentuada, aparecen las vocales  _e, o:
> 
> Yo p*ie*n-so/  nosotros p*e*n- sa- mos / él p*e*n- sa- ba._ (Subrayado: sílaba tónica).
> 
> _Yo p*ue*-do/  nosotros p*o*- de- mos / él po- dí- a._ (Subrayado: sílaba tónica).
> 
> Los tres verbos últimos de la lista de lazarus no tienen motivo para seguir esta norma de la diptongación, pero la siguen por imitación de los del grupo de _pienso, quiero_, etc. Esta_ imitación_, que ocurre muy a menudo en la historia de todas las lenguas, se llama _analogía_.
> 
> La diptongación no sólo se produce en verbos, sino que se da también en otras palabras del vocabulario del español, con las mismas reglas: diptongo en la sílaba tónica/ vocal simple en la sílaba sin acentuar: _b*ue*- no_ / _b*o*- na- chón ; t*ie*r- no / t*e*r- nu- ra _(sílaba tónica subrayada).



Muchísimas gracias!


----------



## attitude

felpa said:


> Los verbos que se "regulan porque sí" serán los regulares.
> En español son muy simples porque hay muy pocas conjugaciones, y, aparte de los problemas de variación vocálica que se están tratando, son bastante regulares.
> Las conjugaciones son:
> - primera: -ar (am*ar*)
> - segunda: -er (tem*er*)
> - tercera: -ir (part*ir*)




ahh, pero yo me refiero a los irregulares que *no siguen ninguna regla

*El *verbo ser* es uno....cambia continuamente....alguien me puede decir otros? Quizás no me expreso bien, perdón


----------



## lazarus1907

attitude said:


> ahh, pero yo me refiero a los irregulares que *no siguen ninguna regla
> 
> *El *verbo ser* es uno....cambia continuamente....alguien me puede decir otros? Quizás no me expreso bien, perdón


Se llaman irregulares porque no siguen ninguna regla. Las explicaciones que te puse antes catalogan los tipos de irregularidades vocálicas, pero no son reglas, porque no ten dicen cuándo ocurren ni con qué verbos. Supongo que te refieres a aquellos cuya raíz sufre cambios más significativos en algunos tiempos y formas, como _haber, ser, estar, ir, decir_, _poner, caber, dar, hacer,..._


----------



## attitude

lazarus1907 said:


> Se llaman irregulares porque no siguen ninguna regla. *Supongo que te refieres a aquellos cuya raíz cambia completamente en algunos tiempos y formas,* como _haber, ser, estar, ir, decir_, poner, caber, dar, hacer,...



Esos! 

Thanks!


----------



## felpa

Perdón, entendí al revés...

2.12.8. *Verbos con más de una raíz*. 

a) SER. Gran parte de las irregularidades de _ser_ proceden del latín. En primer lugar, su doble raíz: _fu_- para el perfecto simple y tiempos afines: _fui_, _fuiste_ ... _fuera_ ... _fuese_ ... _fuere_ ... y _s_- o _es_- para los tiempos no perfectos: _soy_; _es_. En segundo lugar, el imperfecto de indicativo — único en la flexión latina — _era_, basado en la misma raíz _es_-. En tercer lugar, las anomalías que ofrece el pequeño grupo de verbos latinos con flexión atemática: lat. _sum_, _es_ frente a lat. _lego, legis_. En romance se han suprimido algunas: _somos, sois, son_ frente al lat. _sumus, estis, sunt,_ pero se han introducido otras nuevas. Así, en el presente la 2.a persona de singular _eres_, procedente del futuro (_eris_), y el empleo de formas del verbo sed**ere en la flexión del presente de subjuntivo, del imperativo y en las formas nominales _ser, siendo_, con lo que el verbo _ser_ español tiene tres raíces. El perfecto simple es fuerte (v. § 2.12.9). El futuro y el condicional son regulares. 


b) IR. El verbo _ire_ latino, a diferencia de _esse_, poseía una sola raíz (con variantes vocálicas cuantitativas), pero el romance sustituyó las formas flexivas de sus dos presentes y del imperativo singular por las procedentes del verbo latino vad**ere, y su perfecto simple y las formas de subjuntivo afines del mismo por _fui_ ... _fuese_ ... _fuera_ ... _fuere_ (v. apart. anterior) del verbo _ser_, con lo que el verbo _ir_ es también, como _ser_, un verbo de triple raíz. De la raíz originaria solo se han conservado en español las formas _id_, _ir_ (y sus compuestos), _yendo_, _ido_ y el imperfecto _iba, ibas_ ..., único por su estructura en el cuadro de la conjugación latina y de la española.


----------



## attitude

Todo bien Felpa 

Gracias a todos!


----------



## attitude

Estudiando las irregularidades, me surgió otra duda.

Hay una clase de irregularidades vocálicas que "quitan" la *e* y agregan la *i  *

P*e*dir---------> P*i*do

Relacionado con este grupo, tengo esto párrafo de teoría que no lo entiendo :S



> Todos los verbos terminados en -_eír_, que son: _desleír; engreírse; freír, refreír, sofreír; reír, sonreír_, se acomodan a este mismo paradigma. Agregan siempre, por otra parte, la irregularidad vocálica que consiste en suprimir la _i_ de los diptongos _io_, _ie_, propios de los temas de perfecto (3.as personas), y la _i_ del diptongo _ie_, propio de todas las formas flexivas derivadas del perfecto simple y del gerundio (señalamos con asterisco esta irregularidad secundaria y con un punto, como hicimos en el cap. 1.4, el límite silábico entre vocales, para marcar bien el hiato de estos verbos).


Me lo podrían explicar, por favor?

Gracias!


----------



## belemin

No entiendo cuál es tu duda.

¿No sabes por qué algunos verbos hacen el cambio e > i, o no sabes cómo se forman el perfecto simple de los verbos en - eír? ¿Cuál es la fuente que manejas?


----------



## attitude

attitude said:


> Estudiando las irregularidades, me surgió otra duda.
> 
> Hay una clase de irregularidades vocálicas que "quitan" la *e* y agregan la *i  *
> 
> P*e*dir---------> P*i*do
> 
> Relacionado con este grupo, tengo esto párrafo de teoría que no lo entiendo :S
> 
> Me lo podrían explicar, por favor?
> 
> Gracias!





belemin said:


> No entiendo cuál es tu duda.
> 
> ¿No sabes por qué algunos verbos hacen el cambio e > i, o no sabes cómo se forman el perfecto simple de los verbos en - eír? ¿Cuál es la fuente que manejas?



La fuente es esta:

http://www.elcastellano.org/verbivoc.html

Lo que no entiendo es este segmento del párrafo que habla sobre diptongos:



> Agregan siempre, por otra parte, la irregularidad vocálica que consiste en suprimir la _i_ de los diptongos _io_, _ie_, propios de los temas de perfecto (3.as personas), y la _i_ del diptongo _ie_, propio de todas las formas flexivas derivadas del perfecto simple y del gerundio



¿Qué tiene que ver los diptongos acá?


----------



## belemin

Lo que pasa en esta página, por lo que veo, es que, más que aclarar, confunden.

Como sabes, _reír_ se separa así: _re- ír_, en dos sílabas, ya que hay un hiato entre _e_ y _i_ (por lo que hay que escribir siempre la tilde sobre la í en re-í-mos, re- ís, re- í- as, etc.). Sólo hay hiato en este verbo cuando aparece una i con tilde (*í*).

Los de esta página consideran que hay hiato en_ él rio, rieron, riera, riendo, _porque lo separan así: _*ri*- ó, *ri*- e- ron, *ri*- e- ra, *ri*- en- do_ (por eso dicen que no hay diptongo en la raíz del verbo, que sería la primera sílaba) .

Lo peor es que, según las últimas normas de ortografía de la RAE se considera que en  _rio, rieron, riera, riendo_ hay diptongo, no hiato, por lo que la separación de sílabas sería _rio _(que no se puede separar y no lleva acento en la o por ser monosílaba, ya que no se confunde con _yo río,_ presente), _rie- ron, rie- ra_, etc. Así que en esta página el punto que ponen como límite de sílaba (ri.e- ron) no es tal; ahí hay un diptongo. 

Resumen: dicen, equivocadamente, que hay hiatos en las formas verbales que yo te menciono en el tercer y cuarto párrafo. Aquí ellos ven una irregularidad con respecto a otros verbos en que aparece claramente el diptongo separado de la raíz del verbo (ejemplo: pi- d_ió, _pi- d_ie__- _ron_, _pi - d_ie- _ra._.._), pero resulta que en _rio, rieron_ también hay diptongo.


----------



## lazarus1907

En el mensaje número 9 te he resumido las irregularidades vocálicas más corrientes, porque pediste una respuesta clara y simple. Justo después de tener la respuesta que pedías, empiezas a preguntar por otro tipo de irregularidades. No lo entiendo. ¿Qué es lo que quieres?

Los verbos españoles presentan varios tipos de irregularidades. Unas son vocálicas, otras consonánticas, y otras no se pueden clasificar fácilmente. ¿Qué es lo que buscas exactamente?


----------



## attitude

belemin said:


> Lo que pasa en esta página, por lo que veo, es que, más que aclarar, confunden.
> 
> Como sabes, _reír_ se separa así: _re- ír_, en dos sílabas, ya que hay un hiato entre _e_ y _i_ (por lo que hay que escribir siempre la tilde sobre la í en re-í-mos, re- ís, re- í- as, etc.). Sólo hay hiato en este verbo cuando aparece una i con tilde (*í*).
> 
> Los de esta página consideran que hay hiato en_ él rio, rieron, riera, riendo, _porque lo separan así: _*ri*- ó, *ri*- e- ron, *ri*- e- ra, *ri*- en- do_ (por eso dicen que no hay diptongo en la raíz del verbo, que sería la primera sílaba) .
> 
> Lo peor es que, según las últimas normas de ortografía de la RAE se considera que en  _rio, rieron, riera, riendo_ hay diptongo, no hiato, por lo que la separación de sílabas sería _rio _(que no se puede separar y no lleva acento en la o por ser monosílaba, ya que no se confunde con _yo río,_ presente), _rie- ron, rie- ra_, etc. Así que en esta página el punto que ponen como límite de sílaba (ri.e- ron) no es tal; ahí hay un diptongo.
> 
> Resumen: dicen, equivocadamente, que hay hiatos en las formas verbales que yo te menciono en el tercer y cuarto párrafo. Aquí ellos ven una irregularidad con respecto a otros verbos en que aparece claramente el diptongo separado de la raíz del verbo (ejemplo: pi- d_ió, _pi- d_ie__- _ron_, _pi - d_ie- _ra._.._), pero resulta que en _rio, rieron_ también hay diptongo.



Ok, entonces a eso no le doy importancia, no?


----------



## attitude

lazarus1907 said:


> En el mensaje número 9 te he resumido las irregularidades vocálicas más corrientes, porque pediste una respuesta clara y simple. Justo después de tener la respuesta que pedías, empiezas a preguntar por otro tipo de irregularidades. No lo entiendo. ¿Qué es lo que quieres?
> 
> Los verbos españoles presentan varios tipos de irregularidades. Unas son vocálicas, otras consonánticas, y otras no se pueden clasificar fácilmente. ¿Qué es lo que buscas exactamente?



Agradezco tu ayuda, necesitaba un resumen ya que el libro es complicado :S. Estoy estudiando todas las irregularidades vocálicas.

Saludos!


----------

